# Désinstaller Parallels Desktop



## Mangoose (14 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé parallels, je pensais avoir supprimé toute trace de mon ancienne installation mais lorsque je fais un clic droit sur un fichier 7.zip, j'ai la possibilité de l'ouvrir avec le winzip du parallels qui utilise ma session windows et une autre issu de ma 1ere installation.. je suis allé dans parallels et j'ai supprimé toute trace (normalement) de cette 1ere installation, je me suis meme baladé dans les dossiers et j'ai supprimé tout fichier en faisant référence.. je comprend pas pourquoi on me propose tjs cette possibilité 

j'avais nommé à la base parallels 1, j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé pour créer parallels 2 que j'ai renommé en windows seven... j'ai encore des traces de parallels 1 lorsque je fais le clic droit.

Je n'ai que windows seven.pvm dans le dossier parallels 


merci d'avance pour vos réponses



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## edd72 (14 Juin 2011)

Tu as désinstallé Parallels avec le désinstalleur fourni?







----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Bonjour Mangoose et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il est ici question de Parallels Desktop et de son fonctionnement. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Windows sur Mac", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!


----------



## Mangoose (14 Juin 2011)

oui, c'est ca qui me surprend... j'arrivais pas à renommer ma première installation.. comme un ane, j'ai desinstallé et réinstallé pensant avoir loupé une étape et ca a donné ca. Je retente pas une 2eme désinstallation xD


----------



## Mangoose (24 Juin 2011)

note pour ceux qui liront ce post

J'ai finalement réussi à tout tout supprimer, j'avais oublié de supprimer Application dans le finder.. quand on regarde à l'intérieur du dossier il a bien été crée par parallels... apres suppression de ce fichier, tout est clean 

en avant pour une nouvelle installation propre


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Octobre 2018)

Où puis-je trouver le désinstallateur de Parallels desktop ?


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2018)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Où puis-je trouver le désinstallateur de Parallels desktop ?


Que dit le site officiel, ceci... https://kb.parallels.com/fr/124255


----------

